# Decent timeshare resorts in Spain



## michpich35 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi 

Can anyone recommend any decent timeshare resorts in Europe - can go anywhere really but prefer either spain (not mainland) somewhere like canary islands, malaga, cyprus, turkey. Anywhere nice, hot, very child friendly, and most importantly where you don't need a car as I wouldn't want to drive.

Any ideas at all would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Conan (Oct 19, 2009)

You'll find user reviews at this site, available to TUG members (membership is really cheap!)


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 19, 2009)

OP, there are many timeshare resorts in Spain, Cyprus, Malta, Sicily, Portugal. I haven't seen any that were 'indecent'. That said, European TS are generally not up to the standards of say, Disney, Four Seasons, Marriott and the like. Expect clean, family friendly bases from which to explore the area where they are located. 

Unless you are a golfer or just want to 'beach', the European TS are not 'destination' resorts. Plan on having a car for at least some of your vacation. Driving in Europe is not significantly different than driving in the USA in an unfamiliar city.

I'd encourage you to join TUG. There are reviews and ratings of resorts all over the world by TS owners. US. Not someone you don't know or can't trust, or who has an agenda. You are contemplating spending thousands of $$ to exchange or rent into a TS, doesn't it make sense to invest $15 in finding out about where you want to go?

Have fun sorting out where you want to go and planning your tip.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Judith (Oct 20, 2009)

*Timeshares in Spain*

There are lots of timeshares in Spain.  You say you don't want mainland Spain yet you mention Malaga in your list which is on the mainland Costa del Sol.  There are many timeshares in that area in both directions along the coast from Malaga.  The weather in February is likely to be mild but definitely not hot.  Many restaurants would be open at that time of the year but possibly not all.

The Canaries are your best bet if you want some decent sunshine although they regard February as their winter.  Everything is open in the Canaries in winter as these are year round resorts and you can get good weather.

I wouldn't visit the other Spanish islands in the Balearics eg Majorca, Menorca or Ibiza at that time of year as most of the places are closed and the islands can be wet and windy at that time of year.

As others have stated it is well worth joining TUG to get unbiased views about individual resorts and their amenities.

Best wishes

Judith


----------

